# Butter Cottage April 2017 (Pic Heavy)



## Blazinhawkz (May 18, 2017)

Butter Cottage April 2017​
So again I appologise for lack of activity however my time has been taken up with wedding plans time to make Miss Blaze Mrs Blaze etc,not a lot of exploring has been done recently. Apart from this location and other which will be posted in next few days. Anyway heres Butter Cottage

So with nightshift finished the wife to be going away for her hen night,Saturday was a day to recover try and put bodyclock back to normal and prepare for the epic Sunday of photography with non forum memembers Howe,Mrs Howe & Sibbo in the country side. When I was looking and researching this place I couldnt really find any history on the place. Now my current luck with these rural places have turned out less fruitful shall we say however this place felt different upon approach I had a feeling that it would be special in some way. After a good 15- 20 mins we were in and boy were we surprised very full indeed everything furniture wise was left behind,pots etc wrapped in newspaper from 1980-1992 that was last date I could find all stored away some bits left in cupboards,aroom full of what I can assume were items from around the cottage all packed into one room. However there was no personal items left behind clothes or photos to me it was very strange as if family had came took away personal items and left everything else because it was too heavy to shift. Then after a good old mooch about things started to click and assumption were made it was a producing farm what gave this away was the cheese pots and milk containers clearly a dairy farm back in the day,then on our second visit we found a diary detailing the sale of poultry,eggs,milk & cheese,also what else was clear was the brand new shiny yale lock on the door clearly someone has access to this location. Normally I dont set up shots but this place changed that I moved a few bits and bobs around for shall we say more photogenic shots.

Anyway here we go with the shots




DSC_0130 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0132-HDR-2-2 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0132-HDR-2 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0137 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0084 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0065 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0076-HDR-2 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0076-HDR by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0080 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0082-2 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0079 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0070 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0009 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0123-HDR by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0101 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0006 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0121 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0645 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0639 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0090 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0097 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0094-2 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0061 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0052 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0014 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0020-2 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0004-2 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0021 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0026 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0026 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0034-3a by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0045 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0042 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0034-3 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0112 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0009 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr



DSC_0033-2 by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr

Last But Not Least Fun



Butter Cottage Couch by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## Gromr (May 18, 2017)

What an awesome place, Looks spotless! 

You did good with the photos, nice framing.

Surprised that all the furniture has been left, it looks like good quality stuff.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 18, 2017)

OOOoo intriguing!

Did you hoover . Im loving that chair and bottle collections! Some proper 70's wall paper too! Theres a lot of bits lookin nicely arranged...most of us do it, I go back to places cause I can't photoshop out a leaf in the wrong place so don't worry we are all at it

Fab post, really enjoyed it!


----------



## mockingbird (May 19, 2017)

Excellent framing on these shots dude, nicely done and captured it brilliantly


----------



## Blazinhawkz (May 19, 2017)

Thanks folks,80% of these are from the 2nd visit mainly because the first visit I was too excited. So with knowledge of what of I wanted to shoot really healped. The only rooms we touched were the hall,piano room and junk room purely because the items were to good to be hidden away  the place was so clean really strange to be honest not a great deal of dust


----------



## antonymes (May 19, 2017)

10/10 man. Superb location and shots.


----------



## Blazinhawkz (May 19, 2017)

Thanks antonymes really appreciate feedback


----------



## smiler (May 19, 2017)

There's some lovely bygones in your pics, had Aladdin lamps at home as a kid, they are the best paraffin lamps I've used, Loved it Hawk, good luck for your nuptials, there's no get out clause in a marriage certificate, I know because my spouse has bin checking the fine print for fifty years


----------



## Blazinhawkz (May 19, 2017)

Haha I had a good look but couldnt find anything either,thank you smiler. Really enjoyed it here with the jumk room so much history left behind item wise


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 19, 2017)

That's superb, a proper good find.


----------



## skankypants (May 20, 2017)

Nice work Mr Hawkz,,great pics


----------



## The Wombat (May 20, 2017)

what a good find....
Excellent photos


----------



## Blazinhawkz (May 21, 2017)

Cheers dauntless,like Iv said previously its not often places like this pop up or stumbled upon so took advantage and got a nice full set.


----------



## Urbex Fam (May 25, 2017)

Really enjoyed this post. Good job!


----------



## Rubex (May 25, 2017)

Great find and an excellent set of photos. Nice one


----------



## Exploring mummy (Jul 23, 2017)

Great find


----------



## mondo (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow. Great location and loads of excellent photos.


----------



## urban-dorset (Jul 26, 2017)

Lovely photos. Thank you.


----------

